# route to Interlaken



## laikaecovip (Jun 3, 2008)

Can someone tell me why everyone seems to opt for the route through luxembourg/ germany and then to Switzerland and not down through france and in ??

Just trying to plot our route for summer hols..

regards

Gareth


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I think it is faster and more important Toll Free


Richard...


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

That's easy. No toll roads, so all motorway with the bonus of cheap (ish) fuel in Luxembourg


----------



## laikaecovip (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks folks,

Can anyone recommend stop over for a couple of nights on the way down in germany..??

Or should i change forum section ?


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I spent a month in Switzerland last summer so here's a few tips that I picked up on the way:

Swiss Travel Centre in London for FREE good brochures including a TCS (Swiss Camping Organisation) list of sites/maps. Also the carnet for using the motorways and Swiss Rail Pass (see below). Stayed at TCS site in Interlaken. Pleasant not earthshattering but very conveniently situated within walking distance of railway station.

Bought a (one month) Swiss Half Price Railcard. Recommend thoroughly if you're planning to stay long enough to get your money's worth. 50% off every trip - train, ferry, bus, cable car - u name it. Get the guidebook Switzerland Without a Car. Best campsite in Switzerland - Camping Jungfrau at Lauterbrunnen. Enjoy and safe travelling.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

laikaecovip said:


> Thanks folks,
> 
> Can anyone recommend stop over for a couple of nights on the way down in germany..??
> 
> Or should i change forum section ?


Baden Baden


----------

